# Need little help about my new 5.1 and receiver.



## dazkyl (Jul 13, 2011)

Im with a bose acoust 6 (5.1) connected to an onkyo receiver(TX-SR308).

Can you please tell me best Speaker Config for best sound possible ,clearity and good bass .

Tell me what to set the speakers size (large or small) , subwoofer (yes or no) , crossover , speakers volume(dB) , and double bass(on or off) and the bass and lfe of the BOSE subwoofer.

Im not really in those things of home theatres,thats why im asking for help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pages 10 and 12 in the user manual will help you out: http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...home_theater_speakers/acoustimass_6/index.jsp

Large, Yes, 80hz, volume set by SPL meter or included microphone with your AVR, double bass off.


----------



## dazkyl (Jul 13, 2011)

*Setting up my subwoofer(bose) LFE and BASS.quick help please.*

i have a 5.1 surround system connected to an onkyo receiver.

With the sub woofer,i have to rotatory circles.One for LFE and one fos BASS.

What should i set those please?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Page 11 of the manual.

Adjusting the bass/room compensation
After placing the Acoustimass module where you want it, you can fine-tune it for that !
location. Make this adjustment only as necessary.
For example:
• If the system performance is “thin” or lacks bass, turn the BASS control (shown above) 
clockwise to increase the low-frequency output of the module. 
• If the audio is “boomy” or overemphasizes bass, turn the knob counter-clockwise !
to reduce the low-frequency output of the module. 
The setting made at the factory is meant for use in the most common room arrangements.

Adjusting the LFE level
The LFE level control (shown above) is for use only with receivers that provide an LFE/SUB-
WOOFER channel.
By turning the knob, you can adjust the relative level of the low-frequency effects from movie 
soundtracks. Use it to match the volume level of the LFE channel with volume levels of your 
other speaker channels. 
You can check all levels by using the “test tones” feature on your digital surround sound 
receiver. For details on using this feature, refer to the owner’s guide provided with your !
surround receiver.


----------



## dazkyl (Jul 13, 2011)

*5.1 Surround System.Speaker size small or large ? and what crossover?*

I got a new 5.1 bose theatre system with a subwoofer and an ONKYO receiver.

What is the best speaker size to set , SMALL or LARGE ? and what's the best crossover?

Im new to speakers ,so im asking .Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 5.1 Surround System.Speaker size small or large ? and what crossover?*

1. It depends on how you connect the Bose speakers to the Onkyo. Through the "sub" or directly to the satellites.
2. Most Onkyos have Audyssey auto-setup and calibration. Use it.


----------



## dazkyl (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: 5.1 Surround System.Speaker size small or large ? and what crossover?*



Kal Rubinson said:


> 1. It depends on how you connect the Bose speakers to the Onkyo. Through the "sub" or directly to the satellites.
> 2. Most Onkyos have Audyssey auto-setup and calibration. Use it.


My amp is the ONKYO TX-SR308 and the speakers are connected through the sub and to the receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 5.1 Surround System.Speaker size small or large ? and what crossover?*

Dazkyl,

You posted this exact same question yesterday. I'm merging the 2 threads. Please do not repost multiple times in new threads. Simply reply in the original thread.

Thanks,
Marshall


----------

